# Elderly Florence E. Dolph, 101 Years Old, Sliding Down the Bannister in Her House, 1948



## PamfromTx (Jun 11, 2021)

It seems like you could easily write several books about the Dolph family. But a happy place to get started is with Miss Florence Dolph who attracted worldwide attention for the unique way she celebrated her birthdays.

The picture above was taken on her 101st birthday, but the article below describes her 100th-birthday slide from the year before. Transcribed from _The Wilkes-Barre Record_, Tue, May 20, 1947:

https://www.vintag.es/2020/12/elderly-florence-e-dolph-101-years-old.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks like someone is standing to help catch the woman in the event she slips off the handrail to her left, and to catch her before she slides and lands on the newel post.

What a feat for her age!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 11, 2021)

I don't think she slid down, just a still for a thrill.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I don't think she slid down, just a still for a thrill.


I'm starting to think the same! LOL!


----------

